# My fellow TL's are setting me up for failure.



## CartoonPenguin (Jul 31, 2022)

I'm a GMTL who's being treated very unfairly by all of the other TL's at my store and I don't even know where to begin.

For starters, we have one annoying guy at the registers who always puts on a stupid voice whenever he gets on the walkie to ask guest service for more change. One day he'll do it in a wild west cowboy voice, the next he'll do Yoda, then he'll do Kermit the Frog, and so on. It annoys the crap out of me when he does it and I first tried to put a stop to it by making a passing comment to one of the front end leaders. She just smiled and said that she likes it. Then during one of my closing shifts, he asked for change in a Homer Simpson voice and I pulled him aside and told him to knock it off with the dumb voices. I told him to talk on the walkie normally or else he's being coached, which thankfully got him to stop, but it apparently pissed off the front end TL to the point where she reported me to our SD and he gave me a talking to in his office. The front end TL didn't have my back on a subject in which I was clearly in the right.

There was also one incident where our HR ETL brought in pizza for the store. I had just got off my lunch when the pizza arrived and I skipped my final fifteen to back up E-pick because we had two call outs and we needed the back-up. Guess who was the only TL to not get any pizza? It was all gone by the time I had clocked out for the day, but I couldn't help but notice that one of our Style leaders had four whole slices in her plate. I shot her the dirtiest look possible and mockingly told her to enjoy the pizza.

It's now at a point where the other TL's exclude me and treat me like a pariah. A lot of them hang out together outside of work and I never get invited to join them. They stop talking about their plans and go silent whenever I walk into a room and they just don't engage in conversation with me like they do with each other. I'm just wondering what I have to do to get them on my side. I could on with other stories, but these are just a few to paint a picture of what I'm dealing with.


----------



## REDcardJJ (Jul 31, 2022)

first lol

i don't even post here very often but i came to tell you that i enjoy your works of fiction


----------



## sunnydays (Jul 31, 2022)

same. op should find a publisher


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Jul 31, 2022)

Here we go. Fake post #100. Lol


----------



## RebelAtHeart (Jul 31, 2022)

CartoonPenguin said:


> I'm a GMTL who's being treated very unfairly by all of the other TL's at my store and I don't even know where to begin.
> 
> For starters, we have one annoying guy at the registers who always puts on a stupid voice whenever he gets on the walkie to ask guest service for more change. One day he'll do it in a wild west cowboy voice, the next he'll do Yoda, then he'll do Kermit the Frog, and so on. It annoys the crap out of me when he does it and I first tried to put a stop to it by making a passing comment to one of the front end leaders. She just smiled and said that she likes it. Then during one of my closing shifts, he asked for change in a Homer Simpson voice and I pulled him aside and told him to knock it off with the dumb voices. I told him to talk on the walkie normally or else he's being coached, which thankfully got him to stop, but it apparently pissed off the front end TL to the point where she reported me to our SD and he gave me a talking to in his office. The front end TL didn't have my back on a subject in which I was clearly in the right.
> 
> ...


You sound like a jerk. Telling a guy to not use awesome voices on the radio? I hate all the passive aggressive shit I hear on the radio and the people who think they have to yell in the walkie, Yoda would be fucking golden!

I wouldn't save any pizza for you either and I'd tell you exactly why.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Jul 31, 2022)

RebelAtHeart said:


> You sound like a jerk. Telling a guy to not use awesome voices on the radio? I hate all the passive aggressive shit I hear on the radio and the people who think they have to yell in the walkie, Yoda would be fucking golden!
> 
> I wouldn't save any pizza for you either and I'd tell you exactly why.


Search for his other posts. This entire thing is Made up


----------



## RebelAtHeart (Jul 31, 2022)

Ashfromoldsite said:


> Search for his other posts. This entire thing is Made up


Still, if I were to make up stories I sure wouldn't make myself out to be a jerk, eh, slightly entertaining, guess I'll read more.


----------



## CartoonPenguin (Jul 31, 2022)

RebelAtHeart said:


> You sound like a jerk. Telling a guy to not use awesome voices on the radio? I hate all the passive aggressive shit I hear on the radio and the people who think they have to yell in the walkie, Yoda would be fucking golden!
> 
> I wouldn't save any pizza for you either and I'd tell you exactly why.


Do you seriously think that anybody wants to hear stupid voices on the walkie when we're dealing with a rush and guests are yelling at us about not enough registers being opened? Fuck that. We clock in to do work and do it the right way.


----------



## RebelAtHeart (Jul 31, 2022)

CartoonPenguin said:


> Do you seriously think that anybody wants to hear stupid voices on the walkie when we're dealing with a rush and guests are yelling at us about not enough registers being opened? Fuck that. We clock in to do work and do it the right way.


I seriously think that, yes. Anybody except you, apparently. We clock in to get ripped off, not sure what you're smoking but, I don't want any.


----------



## Hal (Jul 31, 2022)

CartoonPenguin said:


> I'm a GMTL who's being treated very unfairly by all of the other TL's at my store and I don't even know where to begin.
> 
> For starters, we have one annoying guy at the registers who always puts on a stupid voice whenever he gets on the walkie to ask guest service for more change. One day he'll do it in a wild west cowboy voice, the next he'll do Yoda, then he'll do Kermit the Frog, and so on. It annoys the crap out of me when he does it and I first tried to put a stop to it by making a passing comment to one of the front end leaders. She just smiled and said that she likes it. Then during one of my closing shifts, he asked for change in a Homer Simpson voice and I pulled him aside and told him to knock it off with the dumb voices. I told him to talk on the walkie normally or else he's being coached, which thankfully got him to stop, but it apparently pissed off the front end TL to the point where she reported me to our SD and he gave me a talking to in his office. The front end TL didn't have my back on a subject in which I was clearly in the right.
> 
> ...


No.


----------



## lucidtm (Aug 1, 2022)

CartoonPenguin said:


> I'm a GMTL who's being treated very unfairly by all of the other TL's at my store and I don't even know where to begin.
> 
> For starters, we have one annoying guy at the registers who always puts on a stupid voice whenever he gets on the walkie to ask guest service for more change. One day he'll do it in a wild west cowboy voice, the next he'll do Yoda, then he'll do Kermit the Frog, and so on. It annoys the crap out of me when he does it and I first tried to put a stop to it by making a passing comment to one of the front end leaders. She just smiled and said that she likes it. Then during one of my closing shifts, he asked for change in a Homer Simpson voice and I pulled him aside and told him to knock it off with the dumb voices. I told him to talk on the walkie normally or else he's being coached, which thankfully got him to stop, but it apparently pissed off the front end TL to the point where she reported me to our SD and he gave me a talking to in his office. The front end TL didn't have my back on a subject in which I was clearly in the right.
> 
> ...


"e-pick"

???

Did you mean OPU? SFS? 

Maybe you're excluded because you're rude to anyone that isn't your lapdog or your reflection?


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Aug 1, 2022)

RebelAtHeart said:


> Still, if I were to make up stories I sure wouldn't make myself out to be a jerk, eh, slightly entertaining, guess I'll read more.


It attracts him more drama.


----------



## Captain Orca (Aug 1, 2022)

First grade 1956  "Mrs. Adams, Freddy spilled my milk in the cafeteria."


----------



## commiecorvus (Aug 1, 2022)

I keep thinking I should make copies of these and edit them into one post so folks can read the entire saga in one shot.


----------



## commiecorvus (Aug 1, 2022)

CartoonPenguin said:


> Do you seriously think that anybody wants to hear stupid voices on the walkie when we're dealing with a rush and guests are yelling at us about not enough registers being opened? Fuck that. We clock in to do work and do it the right way.




This from the person who wondered if they would get in trouble for making noises on the walkie?
Hypocrisy thy name be Cartoon Penguin.


----------



## Captain Orca (Aug 1, 2022)

Commie's anthology of Dog Shit.


----------



## lucidtm (Aug 1, 2022)

commiecorvus said:


> I keep thinking I should make copies of these and edit them into one post so folks can read the entire saga in one shot.



I haven't liked the last 2 seasons. 🙃 I think they switched writers.


----------



## Tessa120 (Aug 1, 2022)

> in which I was clearly in the right.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Aug 1, 2022)

The voice thing again with radio & person in gs they didn't like.








						Does this hurt my chances at becoming a leader?
					

I don't think target "encourages" fraternity between employees. Good way to get transferred if not fired cause also it sounds like your store has a mole. Who could have fun knowing someone s looking for Monday morning HR material.  Other TL’s secretly attend the parties. We’re going to be fine.




					www.thebreakroom.org
				



Some other threads:








						How much trouble would I be in for deliberately making noise on the walkie?
					

Well if I’m the closing lead, then that makes me the lead in charge of the store. It’s my store for the night.  When I’m the only TL in the building at any given time, then it’s my store and my process of running ruining things.  Try saying "our" instead of "my" if you want to be a leader and...




					www.thebreakroom.org
				











						I hate my SD's new rules.
					

TLs are just slightly bigger ticks on Bullseye's ass than TMs.  Same thing for ETLs, SDs, DTLs and right on up the line…😂




					www.thebreakroom.org
				











						I hate my SD's new rules.
					

TLs are just slightly bigger ticks on Bullseye's ass than TMs.  Same thing for ETLs, SDs, DTLs and right on up the line…😂




					www.thebreakroom.org
				



And the donut thing.


----------



## Captain Orca (Aug 1, 2022)

Perhaps this young man has been inhaling a bit too much escaping freon in the walk-in.


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 1, 2022)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> The voice thing again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nobody can dig, research & quote like the Hardlinesmaster


----------



## Hope4Future (Aug 1, 2022)

CartoonPenguin said:


> Do you seriously think that anybody wants to hear stupid voices on the walkie when we're dealing with a rush and guests are yelling at us about not enough registers being opened? Fuck that. We clock in to do work and do it the right way.


Didn't you say in a previous post that you were annoyed with how leadership was treating you and that you were making scratchy noises on the walkie because of your leadership's treatment? Is that working the right way? 

I also thought that you were planning to quit Target in the near future so how you were being treated by leaders shouldn't bother you if you're planning to get a new job.


----------



## DC Diva (Aug 1, 2022)

oh Karen……..


----------



## smarthuddle (Aug 1, 2022)

CartoonPenguin said:


> I'm a GMTL who's being treated very unfairly by all of the other TL's at my store and I don't even know where to begin.
> 
> For starters, we have one annoying guy at the registers who always puts on a stupid voice whenever he gets on the walkie to ask guest service for more change. One day he'll do it in a wild west cowboy voice, the next he'll do Yoda, then he'll do Kermit the Frog, and so on. It annoys the crap out of me when he does it and I first tried to put a stop to it by making a passing comment to one of the front end leaders. She just smiled and said that she likes it. Then during one of my closing shifts, he asked for change in a Homer Simpson voice and I pulled him aside and told him to knock it off with the dumb voices. I told him to talk on the walkie normally or else he's being coached, which thankfully got him to stop, but it apparently pissed off the front end TL to the point where she reported me to our SD and he gave me a talking to in his office. The front end TL didn't have my back on a subject in which I was clearly in the right.
> 
> ...


I’m glad I got here early. I’d ignore you too and hope you failed. In an actual real situation I’d say just cause they don’t like you doesn’t mean they are “setting you up to fail” they just don’t like you and with good reason.  Also, I think all your donuts counteract the fact that you didn’t get a slice of pizza  

I wish you’d come up with these fake scenarios sooner.


----------



## smarthuddle (Aug 1, 2022)

commiecorvus said:


> This from the person who wondered if they would get in trouble for making noises on the walkie?
> Hypocrisy thy name be Cartoon Penguin.


You know what they say “do as i say not as i do” 😂😂😂


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Aug 2, 2022)

@NKG....


----------



## Fluttervale (Aug 2, 2022)

Play stupid games win stupid prizes.  You acted like an asshole and now no one likes you.  That’s what happens when you act like an asshole.


----------



## NKG (Aug 2, 2022)

CartoonPenguin said:


> I'm a GMTL who's being treated very unfairly by all of the other TL's at my store and I don't even know where to begin.
> 
> For starters, we have one annoying guy at the registers who always puts on a stupid voice whenever he gets on the walkie to ask guest service for more change. One day he'll do it in a wild west cowboy voice, the next he'll do Yoda, then he'll do Kermit the Frog, and so on. It annoys the crap out of me when he does it and I first tried to put a stop to it by making a passing comment to one of the front end leaders. She just smiled and said that she likes it. Then during one of my closing shifts, he asked for change in a Homer Simpson voice and I pulled him aside and told him to knock it off with the dumb voices. I told him to talk on the walkie normally or else he's being coached, which thankfully got him to stop, but it apparently pissed off the front end TL to the point where she reported me to our SD and he gave me a talking to in his office. The front end TL didn't have my back on a subject in which I was clearly in the right.


You obviously have a crush on the dude. Get his snap after work


----------



## NKG (Aug 3, 2022)

CartoonPenguin said:


> There was also one incident where our HR ETL brought in pizza for the store. I had just got off my lunch when the pizza arrived and I skipped my final fifteen to back up E-pick because we had two call outs and we needed the back-up. Guess who was the only TL to not get any pizza? It was all gone by the time I had clocked out for the day, but I couldn't help but notice that one of our Style leaders had four whole slices in her plate. I shot her the dirtiest look possible and mockingly told her to enjoy the pizza.


You snooze you lose. No one is expected to save pizza for you. What next Fuller spills pepsi all over your plane tickets?


----------



## NKG (Aug 3, 2022)

lucidtm said:


> "e-pick"
> 
> ???
> 
> ...


Or maybe she doesn't work at Target and this is her fan fiction.


----------



## NKG (Aug 3, 2022)

CartoonPenguin said:


> It's now at a point where the other TL's exclude me and treat me like a pariah. A lot of them hang out together outside of work and I never get invited to join them. They stop talking about their plans and go silent whenever I walk into a room and they just don't engage in conversation with me like they do with each other. I'm just wondering what I have to do to get them on my side. I could on with other stories, but these are just a few to paint a picture of what I'm dealing with.


I recommend ordering pizza....


----------



## Tessa120 (Aug 3, 2022)

NKG said:


> Or maybe she doesn't work at Target and this is her fan fiction.


She? I thought this was a guy. A very whiny guy.


----------



## commiecorvus (Aug 3, 2022)

Tessa120 said:


> She? I thought this was a guy. A very whiny guy.



I've been going back and forth on that.
I got the impression in early posts she/her, but later he/him, so I'm sticking with they/them.


----------



## NKG (Aug 3, 2022)

commiecorvus said:


> I've been going back and forth on that.
> I got the impression in early posts she/her, but later he/him, so I'm sticking with they/them.


Girls talk the way they do 😏


----------



## BurgerBob (Aug 4, 2022)

commiecorvus said:


> This from the person who wondered if they would get in trouble for making noises on the walkie?
> Hypocrisy thy name be Cartoon Penguin.


Good catch! NO FUN AT WORK EVER BUSINESS PROFESSIONAL ONLY.


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Aug 4, 2022)

CartoonPenguin said:


> Do you seriously think that anybody wants to hear stupid voices on the walkie when we're dealing with a rush and guests are yelling at us about not enough registers being opened? Fuck that. We clock in to do work and do it the right way.


You already used this plotline in your last chapter, except you were gonna get in trouble for making noises on the walkie. You should probably take notes on this novel... it's very ppor form to rehash an earlier story....


----------



## Florida Dawg (Aug 6, 2022)

CartoonPenguin said:


> I'm a GMTL who's being treated very unfairly by all of the other TL's at my store and I don't even know where to begin.
> 
> For starters, we have one annoying guy at the registers who always puts on a stupid voice whenever he gets on the walkie to ask guest service for more change. One day he'll do it in a wild west cowboy voice, the next he'll do Yoda, then he'll do Kermit the Frog, and so on. It annoys the crap out of me when he does it and I first tried to put a stop to it by making a passing comment to one of the front end leaders. She just smiled and said that she likes it. Then during one of my closing shifts, he asked for change in a Homer Simpson voice and I pulled him aside and told him to knock it off with the dumb voices. I told him to talk on the walkie normally or else he's being coached, which thankfully got him to stop, but it apparently pissed off the front end TL to the point where she reported me to our SD and he gave me a talking to in his office. The front end TL didn't have my back on a subject in which I was clearly in the right.
> 
> ...


Stfu already.


----------



## Tacopie (Aug 7, 2022)

We used to change our voice and accents to give ourselves shoutouts. I loved those days. It just made me laugh so hard. I’m easily amused I guess.


----------



## Florida Dawg (Aug 7, 2022)

Tacopie said:


> We used to change our voice and accents to give ourselves shoutouts. I loved those days. It just made me laugh so hard. I’m easily amused I guess.


I used to make noises on the walkie on purpose too, Only on days when managers were being big assholes though.


----------



## Yetive (Aug 7, 2022)

Florida Dawg said:


> Stfu already.


Ever hear a story about a pot and a kettle?


----------



## Florida Dawg (Aug 7, 2022)

Yetive said:


> Ever hear a story about a pot and a kettle?


Yes and I hope you aren't referring to me because I’m not the one creating fake scenarios on here.


----------



## NKG (Aug 7, 2022)

👀 my ears are burning 🔥


----------



## IhateOPmodel (Aug 17, 2022)

CartoonPenguin said:


> I'm a GMTL who's being treated very unfairly by all of the other TL's at my store and I don't even know where to begin.
> 
> For starters, we have one annoying guy at the registers who always puts on a stupid voice whenever he gets on the walkie to ask guest service for more change. One day he'll do it in a wild west cowboy voice, the next he'll do Yoda, then he'll do Kermit the Frog, and so on. It annoys the crap out of me when he does it and I first tried to put a stop to it by making a passing comment to one of the front end leaders. She just smiled and said that she likes it. Then during one of my closing shifts, he asked for change in a Homer Simpson voice and I pulled him aside and told him to knock it off with the dumb voices. I told him to talk on the walkie normally or else he's being coached, which thankfully got him to stop, but it apparently pissed off the front end TL to the point where she reported me to our SD and he gave me a talking to in his office. The front end TL didn't have my back on a subject in which I was clearly in the right.
> 
> ...


First of all I can't believe I missed this post until now.

Second, now you know how all of the team members felt when you and your friends were sitting around on the clock at the beginning of your shift while you are donuts.

When our store ordered pizza it is first come first serve, no one is saving pizza for anyone else.  How did you expect anyone to know to save you any?  You could have asked or just saved some for yourself.  They can't order it when everyone is going on break at the same time, it's not reasonable or possible.

I kind of see where you are coming from with the voices, but he is doing it in a work situation by asking for money.  We used to have a guy who would play music on the walkie when and would say he was trying to cheer everyone up, I had a conversation with him and he stopped.

Maybe everyones problem with you telling him to stop wasn't you telling him to stop, but maybe how you told him to stop.  I'm sure you didn't handle it professionally or with any type of class, you don't earn respect that way.


----------



## Used To Be Sane (Aug 18, 2022)

CartoonPenguin said:


> I'm a GMTL who's being treated very unfairly by all of the other TL's at my store and I don't even know where to begin.
> 
> For starters, we have one annoying guy at the registers who always puts on a stupid voice whenever he gets on the walkie to ask guest service for more change. One day he'll do it in a wild west cowboy voice, the next he'll do Yoda, then he'll do Kermit the Frog, and so on. It annoys the crap out of me when he does it and I first tried to put a stop to it by making a passing comment to one of the front end leaders. She just smiled and said that she likes it. Then during one of my closing shifts, he asked for change in a Homer Simpson voice and I pulled him aside and told him to knock it off with the dumb voices. I told him to talk on the walkie normally or else he's being coached, which thankfully got him to stop, but it apparently pissed off the front end TL to the point where she reported me to our SD and he gave me a talking to in his office. The front end TL didn't have my back on a subject in which I was clearly in the right.
> 
> ...


I really think you've got a gem of an employee there and you should leave him be.  If only every store could have some personality and bling like that.  

I don't mean to attack you in any way whatsoever at all so don't take it the wrong way.  You say that your fellow TMS are unkind to you.  Please look at yourself and the way that you're acting and judging individuals.  People are repelled by those that condemn other people that are just trying to enjoy life and add something to it.


----------

